# new CDX



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yee Haw....My Bo earned his CDX today!

Go see the photo of his beautiful "fast" posted in the GR adult gallery.

He earned his first leg (2nd place) back in November. After that it was several NQs. At a show back at the end of January, I was convinced I must go back to the verbal on the drop on recall. We did it both days this weekend. His heeling wasn't so good yesterday, but drastically improved for a runoff, although we lost the runoff.

On to utility! If only I could remember how to teach signals 

Back to school!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Bo!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, way to go you two







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, great achievment!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Way to Go*

I'm happy for you guys. CDX is a big deal, out of sight stays and the drop on recall, WELL DONE!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WAY TO GO BO!!!

That is such a great accomplishment...in any dog training career. On to Utility for you guys. (While I'm still stuck in Novice...LOL!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats! Jersey and I will be starting our campaign next month... think your boy can come by and tutor him? 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

:appl::appl::appl:congrats!:woot2:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job for the both of you. That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YAHOO!! That is great news!! You should be really proud of yourself!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulation. Way to go. I love the picture


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great accomplishment! Congrats to you and Bo. Great attention and position in that fast photo.
And on to utility, what a lucky boy. Have fun with it!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah...I forgot to say that after I looked at the picture last night...you have GREAT attention on Bo. Does he keep it all the way through a heeling pattern?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Definately worth being excited about!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats!

Great photo! I love a dog/handler that actually changes pace for the fast! :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go on your CDX!
Karen


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot to say that after I looked at the picture last night...you have GREAT attention on Bo. Does he keep it all the way through a heeling pattern?


I hope so, but unfortunately not ALL the time. The bad part is, I never get to watch 

Thanks for all the positive feedback.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations and keep it up!! Maybe an OTCH is in your future ...


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure about an OTCH. One step at a time. But "teacher" did mention something about the GR Hall of Fame. I looked it up and it said you had to have a UD and 5 HITs. I already have 1 HIT, so perhaps it is a realistic goal to work on. But first, I'll work on getting a solid Open performance.

I see there is a specialy in Perry, GA in April. Tell me about that show I've never been. Would it be worth a 4hr drive?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The show you are referring to is the GRCA Eastern Regional. It is well worth the four hour drive. Below is a link to the show information.
http://www.atlantagoldens.org/2008Eastern/2008Eastern.html


----------

